# Coastal places to stop



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi 

We are currently in Brantome but will be leaving on Monday or Tuesday to make our way slowly North for our return to Calais for our 9am tunnel crossing Saturday morning.

Can anyone recommend a nice place to stop on the coast near or just north of La Rochelle which looks a bit too busy for our liking

We prefer campsites although don't mind non car park type aires

And any other recommendations for other overnight stops en route to Calais would be good

By the way we like Brantome so similar size towns are good


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We tried to get in the municipal and the parking on the port in La Rochelle last Monday and both were full, so we came onto the ile de Re, which is lovely. Loads of sites, most seem to have space. 4 ACSI ones, though we are on an independent one (flower belle ile) in La Flotte. Pool, short walk into town, wi fi inckuded, €18.

Aire-wise, there's a nice looking free one on the beach at Aytre just south of La Rochelle.

46.11368, -1.1233

Morph


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you are routing via Cholet, there is a super Aire at La Poiteviniere ( see MHF directory ). Water - token from bakery - drainage and free EHU. Overlooks pleasure park. Bar/café/restaurant adjacent with brill toilets.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry to pinch your posting Kaytutt.

Can anyone tell me how to access the aire at Aytre.

Route de la Plage looks like it has a 3.5t weight limit on it, other than ignoring it, is there another way to get there. I have googled on street view and that seems like the only way.


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

On the way up the coast there are nice Aires at Honfleur (fantastic market on Sat). Fecamp (nice town with walks up to the cliffs) and Fort Mahon (seaside town with nice beach).


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Sorry to pinch your posting Kaytutt.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to access the aire at Aytre.
> 
> Route de la Plage looks like it has a 3.5t weight limit on it, other than ignoring it, is there another way to get there. I have googled on street view and that seems like the only way.


Yes, looks like access to the aire is over a bridge with a 3.5t weight restriction sign.

On cc-infos somebody has published a reply from an assistant to the mayor of aytre confirming that both this and the stone bridge (wherever that is) has a 3.5t weight limit.

He says he is sorry, and suggests you try the one at Rochelaise!

Having said that, some of the vans in the pictures look like they are ove 3.5t so maybe some people choose to ignore the restriction?

We are under 3.5t and I am going there this morning, so may be able to report back if I get an Internet connection.

There is another aire on the south side of Aytre, though that appears to be more of a carpark and not quite so nice.

Morph


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were on the Aire at Aytre last November to see La Rochelle.

There is two sides to it. Crappy car parky bit one side of the bridge and a more grassy area with trees the other. It was empty in November but I imagine it will be busier now.

There was some conference going on in La Rochelle last week but I suspect it will be over now.

Its about 2 miles down the back roads to La Rochelle.

Pyriac Sur Mer area a bit further north and west is nice Kay. You may even fit in a bit of Brittany if you go that way.

I wouldnt worry about a 3.5t limit. Nobody seems to here.

Aytre Aire last November

[fullalbumimg:0a250cf509]1913[/fullalbumimg:0a250cf509]


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Kay,

Have a look at this thread from a couple of years ago.

As you will see, I recommend Camping La Baie des Unis, at La Tranche sur Mer.

Thread includes links to sites in the area.

CLICK FOR LINK

Have a great time but watch out for sand flies biting your feet.

R 8O ger


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Morphology said:


> We tried to get in the municipal and the parking on the port in La Rochelle last Monday and both were full, so we came onto the ile de Re, which is lovely. Loads of sites, most seem to have space. 4 ACSI ones, though we are on an independent one (flower belle ile) in La Flotte. Pool, short walk into town, wi fi inckuded, €18.
> 
> Aire-wise, there's a nice looking free one on the beach at Aytre just south of La Rochelle.
> 
> ...


Hi we just came back from il d rae yesterday. We stopped at the municipal site at st marie. It was 23 euro including electric. The wifi was only available if you stood by the office door which is a rubbish idea and although it was right next to the beach and we would go again anoyed the restaurant was shut so they could have a holiday (high season). And all the bushes and grass were mot trimmed very well if at all. How does my experience compare with la flotte ??

Regards. Graham


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

La Flotte was well kempt, clean and tidy. It was a mix of touring pitches, and a fair number of chalets and semi-permanent tents.

It was showing signs of shutting down for the winter - they had closed one of the shower blocks and were deterring people from pitching at that end of the site.

We ended up with a 10x12m pitch amongst the trees, which was lovely.

Showers and toilets were clean and tidy, as was the pool.

Short walk / cycle into La Flotte, which is a nice town. One good swimming beach.

We got the bus into La Rochelle for €5 return, which was a great day out and much easier than taking the van into the town.

Morph.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> > Sorry to pinch your posting Kaytutt.
> >
> > Can anyone tell me how to access the aire at Aytre.
> >
> ...


We decided not to try Aytre but, instead, went to the free aire on the beach just north of st hillaire (south of st Jean de Monts) nothing there, no services, but an amazing beach. Aire holds about 35 and we got the last space at abiut 2pm. Many people arrived later and had to find somewhere else, though this was a sunny saturday in early september.

Now on the free aire at Montreuil-Bellay south of Saumur. Free wi fi from the campsite next door! Going to check out the chateau in a bit.

Morph


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

We are looking at stopping at LES SABLES near La Rochelle. ACSI and 3 miles south of town near ayrte. Pool, near the beach. 
I haven't stayed there, but taking a punt for a few days of plugged in easy ness to visit LaRochelle.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Another vote for Hornfluer a medieval town and Harbour at the mouth of the river Seine about 4 hour drive from Calais, there is an Aire with EHU's which are usually free, the water can be hit or miss but you can dump your Grey and black water. The Aire is just over the bridge as you go into Hornfluer just keep looking to your right and you will see motor homes parked up at the side of the river any time of the year, most folk don't even pay for parking at the machines, as they mysteriously keep breaking.. :wink: 

Can be quite busy in the summer though especially as folk turn up after tea, but there is room for a couple of hundred vans . There is a vet across the road to stamp a pets passport, but they have been swallowed up by some multi national veterinary, and there prices have gone sky high, so we paid last time but not anymore, hmm we can't anyway fat dog has gone  

ray.


----------



## philnkim (Jul 24, 2014)

One of our favourite aires, and ideal for the last night before heading for the Roscoff ferry, is on the marina at Le Croisic (heading to town centre and turn right after the railway station.) There are also aires behind the station and another great one on the coast road on the peninsula. Best wishes Philip


----------

